# Who is your favorite Golfer right now and of all time?



## chodnik (May 5, 2011)

My favorite actual golfer is *Rickie Fowler*, Look fashion, swing is great.

And my golfer of All time is *Payne Stewart*. 

*
Look picture of Rickie Fowler and Payne Stewart*


*World of GOLF*



*Who is your favorite golfer?*


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Just to add a 3rd choice to this exercise.

Favourite established player; Luke Donald.

Favourite up and coming youngster; Rory McIllroy.

Favourite all time player; Tom Watson - my hero from my early days of taking up golf.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourite right now is Bubba Watson he seems to effortlessly shape the ball wherever he needs it to go.

All time favourite would be close between Steve Elkington who had the commentators 'best ever' swing. And Tom Kite, He didn't seem to have everything required for a top golfer, he wore glasses as do I, he seemed small 5' 9" but he was a true great in my book.

When you see the giants that play the game now (lots over 6 foot tall and built like wrestlers) then you look back at him, he must have had something special about him.

I also loved watching Tom Watson. Always seemed to play with a smile which must have been hard under so much pressure.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Right now still like Tiger.
All time? Ty Webb.


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Right now - still has to be Tiger
All time - tie between Jack Nicklaus & Tom Watson


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Australian*

I must admit I am partial to the Australians being an Aussie myself. I like Adam Scott and Jason Day at present but still enjoy watching Tiger Woods play. All time would have to be Greg Norman. Watching him play on television inspired me to take up the game and I know he has inspired many of the young Australian professional golfers today. He'll always be my favourite player!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am pretty old school when it comes to pro golfers. My all time favorite is Tom Watson. That said, I like most of the old timers from that era of golf. (1960s - 1980s) Back then those guys had to compete very well with each other to make a decent living. Miss too many cuts, and they might be digging a ditch some where to make ends meet. Heck they even took turns winning majors back then. Of course Jack Nicklaus took more than his share of turns at winning them. 

If he had not died early, (plane crash) I think Tony Lema would have gave Tom Watson a shove as my favorite.

In recent thoughts on pro golfers, I think the golf fan, and even Tiger Woods for that matter were robbed of some great, competitive golf when Payne Stewart passed a way. (plane crash) 

The majority of today's pro golfers do not have to win, or even finish in the top 50 of a tournament to earn a better than decent living. :dunno:


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i learned alot of the creative aspects of the game by reading one of tom watson's books, and some of his short game tips are still with me. i'm in my thirties, so i didn't see him play in his prime, but he's my favorite of the old guard. 

of the current, i love to watch tiger on a streak, and bubba watson's effortless command of the game at times is fun to watch; its hard not to root for a guy named Bubba. gotta give some love to zach johnson too.


----------

